# AMF Wedge Damage in Transit :(



## NickM (May 10, 2018)

Got the AMF wedge in the mail yesterday and a couple of parts were damaged along the shipping route unfortunately.

I'm in need of a nice sprocket Pie Pan, looking for a nice one.  This one was crased/bent pretty sharp

Also, to take the crank off, do I need to remove the frame cups to get it out?

Also looking for a cap that was bent

Thank you in advance

Nick


----------



## Jaxon (May 11, 2018)

Nick Wedge parts are hard to find. You will probably have to redo the pie plate you have. Getting the crank out is tricky some times. See if you can try to get it out at a different angle. Sometimes they only come out a certain way.  Taking the cup off is a option.


----------

